# Snake Eating.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No, unfortunately no pics. (Edit: see below.)

So I have this baby corn snake. And for those of you who don't know the story he was sired by a snake I loved but had to sell because I moved to Europe and when I go him he escaped on his first night and was gone for a month.

Anyway, since I've had him back he's been weird about eating. He seemed scared of the pinkie and I would have to leave it under his log for him to go and grab. He would always eat it but it was just strange.

Tonight was different!

He went ape sh*t for the pinkie, attacked it and ate it in about 60 seconds or so. It was something else, I'm telling you! So the next time I feed him which is in 4-5 days I'll try and make sure I capture it on video and post it for you all to see. Hopefully it will be as quick and intense as tonight, lol.

EDIT:

Okay, so I felt bad about posting this thread without pics. So I decided to add some. I fed my other two snakes tonight as well and snapped some shots of them. They're officially on rats fuzzies but I haven't had time to pick up my feeders from my supplier so I grabbed a couple mice off a friend of mine and they had those instead. Not as nutritious, but they still gobbled them down without issue...

IJCP:









RTB:









Cheers!


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

Great shots. I love the way the IJCP eats while hanging.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice pics! I am always amazed at the acrobatic abilities of the Irian Jaya Pythons, hanging upside down, coiling their prey and then injesting it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. It's neat to see how the different types of snakes eat. My corn snake is a PIG and just scarfs it down. The IJ will coil it and twist it and make sure all's good before starting to inject it, all the while hanging from his branch. And the boa is intense. He sniffs, kinda moves to the side, then WHAM. I usually tug on it a bit too and he coils around it SO TIGHT it's intense. One time there was a lot of blood because he squeezed it too tight.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great pics. Love the colors on the jcp


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice shots!!


----------

